# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Η εσωτερική άποψη του αυγού

## lagreco69

*
Ανατομία του αυγού*

*Εσωτερική άποψη του αυγού:* Σκληρό, πορώδες κέλυφος που εσωκλείει το έμβρυο και τις ουσίες που το θρέφουν κατά τη διάρκεια της επώασης.
*Κέλυφος:* Σκληρή κρούστα που καλύπτει και προστατεύει το αυγό.
*Αναπτυσσόμενο Έμβρυο:* Μικρός θύλακας υποδοχής του σπέρματος.
*Θάλαμος Αέρα:* Τμήμα του αυγού που περιέχει μόνο αέρα.
*Λέκιθος ή Κρόκος:* Τμήμα του αυγού στο οποίο αναπτύσσεται το έμβρυο μόλις γονιμοποιηθεί το αυγό.
*Ωολεύκωμα ή Ασπράδι:* Το λευκό τμήμα στο εσωτερικό του αυγού, το οποίο θρέφει το έμβρυο μόλις γονιμοποιηθεί το αυγό.
*Αμνιακό Υγρό:* Υγρή ουσία στο εμβρυοθυλάκιο.
*Έμβρυο:* Πουλί που δεν έχει εκκολαφθεί ακόμα.
*Αλλαντοικό Υγρό:* Μια από τρεις επεκτάσεις ενός εμβρύου πουλιού.
*Μεμβράνη του Κελύφους:* Μεμβράνη στο εσωτερικό του κελύφους.
*Σπιράλ του Αυγού:* Τμήμα του λευκού στο εσωτερικό του αυγού.




*

Το Φαινόμενο της δυστοκίας*

*Άρθρο By*  *jk21*
*  
ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής* 






Μετά το ζευγάρωμα, ο οργανισμός του θηλυκού αρχίζει να δημιουργεί το αυγό. Στην ωοθήκη δημιουργείται ο κρόκος του αυγού. Στην συνέχεια προχωρά στην σάλπιγγα, όπου περιβάλετε από το ασπράδι και όλο μαζί συγκρατείται από μια μεμβράνη. Όλα αυτά δημιουργούνται μέχρι τα 2/3 της σάλπιγγας. Στο τελευταίο 1/3 δημιουργείται το τσόφλι ή το πρόβλημα της δυστοκίας αν ο οργανισμός δεν έχει τα απαραίτητα αποθέματα.

Πολλές φορές η δυστοκία γίνεται αντιληπτή από το προηγούμενο βράδυ. Το θηλυκό θα  αρχίσει να κάθεται φουσκωμένο με τις φτερούγες κατεβασμένες. Σ αυτήν την φάση καλύτερο είναι να μην στρεσάρουμε το πουλί. Αν την άλλη μέρα δεν καταφέρει να το αποβάλει μέχρι τις 9,30 – 10 η ώρα βεβαιωνόμαστε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πρέπει να επέμβουμε.




Το αυγό αποτελείται από το εξωτερικό κέλυφος (τσόφλι) το οποίο περικλείει το ασπράδι και τον κρόκο. Ανάμεσα στο κέλυφος και το ασπράδι παρεμβάλλονται δυο μεμβράνες, η εξωτερική και η εσωτερική. Στο πίσω μέρος του αυγού (το πιο στρογγυλεμένο) υπάρχει ένας αεροθάλαμος.
Το ασπράδι παρέχει την απαιτούμενη υγρασία και πρωτεΐνες που χρειάζεται το έμβρυο για να αναπτυχθεί. Εξυπηρετεί επίσης και σαν προστατευτικό στο έμβρυο για να απορροφά κραδασμούς και χτυπήματα που ίσως το σκοτώσουν.

Ο κρόκος έχει τα απαιτούμενα θρεπτικά συστατικά που χρειάζεται το έμβρυο καθόλη τη διάρκεια της επώασης. Ένα κομμάτι κρόκου μάλιστα, απορροφάται στην κοιλιά του πουλιού λίγο πριν εκκολαφτεί, για τις πρώτες 24 ώρες της ζωής του έξω από το αυγό.
Ο αεροθάλαμος υπάρχει για να δώσει το πρώτο οξυγόνο στο πουλί πριν βγει από το αυγό. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που πάντα το κεφάλι του πουλιού στην εκκόλαψη βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος, στον αεροθάλαμο.


*


Αυγό και θερμοκρασία*

Ένας από τους κρισιμότερους παράγοντες για την ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου μέσα στο αυγό είναι η θερμοκρασία. Εάν ανέβει ή πέσει κάτω από κάποια κρίσιμα όρια τότε αυτόματα η ζωή μέσα στο αυγό σταματάει. Σ’ όλα τα είδη πουλιών υπάρχει ένα στενό όριο θερμοκρασίας μεταξύ 37.5 – 37.78 βαθμών Κελσίου!!!

Η θερμοκρασία σώματος ενός πτήνου μέσα στη φωλιά όταν κλωσά τα αυγά είναι 41,5 βαθμοί Κελσίου. Η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία όμως του αυγού δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τους 37.78 βαθμούς. Το θηλυκό ενστικτωδώς, αυτό το γνωρίζει. Σίγουρα θα έχετε δει το θηλυκό στη φωλιά συχνά πυκνά να αλλάζει θέση με φουσκωμένα τα φτερά του. Αυτό που κάνει, είναι να μετακινεί τα αυγά που είναι κάτω από το σώμα της και να τα ζεσταίνει από όλες τους τις πλευρές, κρατώντας τη θερμοκρασία σταθερή!!!

Το ωάριο ενός γονιμοποιημένου αυγού ξεκινάει να αναπτύσσεται μέσα στο σώμα του πτήνου, πριν αφήσει τη ζεστή ωοθήκη. Ήδη μέσα στις 2 πρώτες ώρες το αρχικό κύτταρο έχει πάρει το 50% του DNA από κάθε γονιό και διασπάται σε 2 κύτταρα. Η διάσπαση αυτή συνεχίζεται μέχρις ότου γεννηθεί το αυγό.
Όταν όμως το αυγό γεννηθεί η εσωτερική του θερμοκρασία πέφτει στους 26,7 βαθμούς Κελσίου, η διάσπαση σταματάει και το αυγό γίνεται ανενεργό. Στο σημείο αυτό θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε πολύ τη θερμοκρασία του αυγού.

Αν αυτή πέσει κάτω από 4,4 βαθμούς (από το πολύ κρύο λόγω απότομης αλλαγής καιρού) τότε αυτόματα σκοτώνονται όλα τα γονιμοποιημένα κύτταρα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει αν πάει πάνω από 37,78 βαθμούς (ίσως γιατί τα κτύπησε απευθείας ο ήλιος).
Υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα για την ανάπτυξη κάθε μέρους του σώματος του νεοσσού. Για το λόγο αυτό, να αφήνετε τα θηλυκά όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήσυχα, με τη λιγότερη δυνατή ενόχληση. Εφοδιάστε τα με αρκετή τροφή και νερό, και είναι σίγουρο πως θα σας ανταμείψουν.




Πηγή Βικιπαίδεια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και να συμπληρώσω κάτι ωραίο για την διαδικασία εκκόλαψης (ίσως το έχω ξαναγράψει)

Την 13-14 ημέρα της εκκόλαψης, όταν πλέον είναι ανεπτυγμένο και το αναπνευστικό του νεοσσού, αρχίζει να παίρνει οξυγόνο αναπνέοντας από τον αεροθάλαμο του αυγού,
τελειώνοντας το λίγο οξυγόνο του θαλάμου, πανικόβλητος ο νεοσσός και γνωρίζοντας για πρώτη φορά το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης, κάνει προσπάθειες να αναπνεύσει και έτσι σπάει το τσόφλι και αρχίζει το ταξίδι .

----------


## geog87

πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο παιδια!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------

